# Tractor suit



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Also - does anyone know where I could find a pattern for a tractor/boiler suit ? And what material would I be looking for to make it out of? 

Thanks

hoggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hoggie -
I think I'm loosing something in the translation...

tractor suit?
boiler suit?

do you have a link with photos of those, or can you describe what you are talking about?

I'd probably think overalls, or coveralls?

Angie


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry Angie - I didn't think of that.

This is a photo of my daughter's that she is just about outgrown 



















hope this helps

hogggie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That looks a lot like a snowmobile suit if quilted and lined, or what I'd call coveralls that are used a lot by automotive mechanics around here.

Look in that kwik sew site and see what they have. I really like their patterns for practical stuff.

Angie


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Hoggie, See if this link works for you http://sewing.patternreview.com/cgi-bin/patterns/sewingpatterns.pl?patternid=10717 I got this from googling coverall sewing pattern


----------

